# Grilled Apple Chicken



## Raine (Aug 11, 2004)

Grilled Apple Chicken

Yield: 8 serving

8 Boneless, skinless chicken breasts
12 oz Container frozen apple juice concentrate, thawed 
1/3 cup Honey
2 tbsp Lemon juice
1/4 cup Brown sugar
2 tsps Ground cinnamon
3 Large Granny Smith apples, cored + cut into thick rings

Procedures
Preheat grill to medium (if using gas grill), or until charcoal is covered with gray ash and is medium-hot. 
In a small saucepan, combine apple juice concentrate, honey, lemon juice, brown sugar and cinnamon; mix well. Heat over medium heat until sugar is dissolved (about 3 minutes). Set aside 1 cup of mixture to serve as sauce; use remaining for basting. Arrange apple rings on grill and brush with basting sauce. Grill for 8 minutes, basting often. Turn apple rings over, baste again and grill for 8 to 10 minutes or until tender, basting often. Meanwhile, place chicken on grill. Brush with basting sauce. Grill for 5 minutes (10 minutes if frozen), basting often. Turn chicken over and baste again. Basting often, grill for 5 to 7 minutes more (10 to 15 minutes if frozen) or until internal juices run clear. Discard leftover basting sauce. 
Serve chicken and apples with reserved sauce. 
Per serving: calories 270, calories from fat 36, total fat 4g, protein 25g, carbohydrates 33g, cholesterol 65mg, sodium 44mg


----------



## Jermosh (Aug 11, 2004)

Add 1/2 cup of real Apple Cider vinegar to the basteing part and it would be good.


----------

